# Kodiak or Grizzly Bows by Bear



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 2, 2011)

What if any is different between the Bear Kodiak and the Grizzly?  Thanks, Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 2, 2011)

that is a loaded Question, You will get different answers from everyone on this. If a specific Difference your looking for? 

(pulling from Memory and I may Be wrong)the Super Kodiak's were a 52" bow the Grizzly is a 58" bow and the Kodiak hunter is usually a 60" bow. 

grips are Different on all three, the Super is a High Heel and the Hunter and Grizzly a a Medium Heel 

as far as shooting them, they all shoot Good I have a couple of Different Bears Here.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 3, 2011)

The Super Kodiak was top of their line, a 60" bow.
The Kodiak Hunter was a 60" bow.
I have both, and both are good shooters.
The Kodiak Mag is 52".
Dan


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're lookin for a Super Kodiak, I got a 50@28 I would like to trade for a 45@28 recurve or longbow.


----------

